# Do i have any rights?!



## ecwlukeny (Apr 29, 2007)

I live in a 6 story apartment complex, i asked my manager if i could install satellive tv he said no! I do not have any patio.. Its your regular NYC apartment complex.

I heard that there are portable mounts, tripds that may be used?! Are there? Can i install it somehow on metal window guard?

Additionally, the ladlord last year filed a permit to have HVAC/Telecommunication (Cell phone towers on the roof) installed , i checked the department of buildings website and permit was issued for such work, which was completed. 

My question is...The landlord never sent a letter to any of tenants saying such and such is being installed. As a tenant dont i have any rights meaning knowing what is being installed, what are the safety risks (cancer, waves being transmitted?!), they even had the nerve to work on Sundays..

Can i install the dish, and when he starts complaining... I could say fine! I will uninstall the dish, but you have to demolish the cell towers that are on the roof, because as your tenant you did not send me written correspondance regarding what is being installed, and what damage it may do to me and my familys health (We know he is not going to demolish $50000 job for a stupid satellite dish)

Do i have a valid argument, or am i setting myself up for eviction?

Thanks

Here is some info that may help about the apartment comples

DOB Special Place Name: 
DOB Building Remarks: 
Landmark Status: Special Status: N/A
Local Law: YES Loft Law: NO 
SRO Restricted: NO TA Restricted: NO
UB Restricted: NO DOB District: N/A
Little 'E' Restricted: N/A Grandfathered Sign: NO
Legal Adult Use: NO City Owned: NO
Historic Block: 341 Historic Lots: 21
Additional BINs for Building: NONE

Permit info of last years work

ALT2 - MECH/HVAC CREATING A TELECOMMUNICATIONS ROOM WITH HVAC IN THE BASEMENT . TELATED A
NTENNAS ON ROOF ALL IN CONGORMANCE WITH TPPN #5/98 . NO CHANG E I USE, EGRESS OR
OCCUPANCY.


----------



## gazzie4 (Mar 15, 2007)

by most state laws, you have no right on this, I am not sure about New York, but I am a property manager and have seen people evicted for less


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I do not have any patio.. Its your regular NYC apartment complex.


This eliminates any right that you may have had to install a dish. IF you had an area that was under your EXCLUSIVE control, such as a patio, you could install a dish IF that dish did not extend into any are not under your exclusive control. The outside of your window and the space around it is not your exclusive control area, therefore, no dish would be allowed. 

As for the antenna on the roof, I would think the landlord has the right to install what he wants there, assuming he had gotten proper permits from the city or other controlling party at the time. The antenna is probably a good income source for the landlord and, who knows, maybe some of that income from the antenna is helping to keep your rent down. It would certainly offer the chance for your landlord to be more competative than those buildings without such installations.


----------



## ecwlukeny (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks alot guys.. I actually asked my building super, the owner of the building lives like 200 miles away. The super said i coudnt because (he cant allow drilling) BUT until i found this not sure how it will work thebuoy.com/faq.htm


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Among them you have the right to chose were you live. If having a dish is important enough to you then find a place where you can have one. If moving is "too much trouble" then obviously being able to have a dish isn't that important.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

thebuoy.com/faq.htm

That's not going to solve your problem. Where would you place this device? It's meant to be mounted on a flat surface, which it appears you don't have available to you. If you did have a flat surface there are better solutions than this device.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

If the angle's right, you could keep the dish indoors and point through an open window. That might become inconvenient in bad weather.


----------



## Nytexan33 (Apr 30, 2007)

I installed for a little time with Direct. May I suggest a tripod that can be bought on ebay. Also an item (Check Radio Shack) A flexible window cable that be slid under the window and closed and it will nor break. Will need barrel connectors, RG-6 strippers and compression tools. Use some zip ties and clip the ends as you run them down the gutter and under the fire escape. Maybe the super will be happy with that sort of deal.

Good Luck,
Bill


----------



## Nytexan33 (Apr 30, 2007)

Actually I forgot, DirectTV has a commercial rooftop antenna mount stand that holds 6 cinder blocks. Non penatrating roof mount, I was told that it is good up too 100 mph winds. Able to Support a KAKU!

Again Good Luck

Bill


----------



## Leprechuan (Apr 18, 2007)

"You have the right to remain silent. Anything you say may be used against you in a court of law. You have the right to an attorney. If you cannot afford an attorney, one will be provided for you at interrogation time and at court."


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

We used those bouys where I used to work during some DIRECTV projects when we needed to be separate from the main antennas on the roof. Fill them with water or sand and they got the job done with an 18 inch dish.


----------



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

where i live you have rights you are BY LAW able to put a dish, many times we have had to deal with a mananger but after the law was involved it was a smooth install


----------

